# Simples XML File einlesen mit JDom. Prefix not bound ?



## Guest (10. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne folgende (vereinfachte) XML Datei einlesen:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <xml>
> <p3p:miscdata>
> <data>Blubb</data>
> ...



Ich verwende JDom. Mein Code sieht so aus:

```
public Document parseXML(String filename){
		Document d = null;
		try {
			d = new SAXBuilder().build(new File(filename));
		} catch (JDOMException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} 
		return d;
	}
```

Dabei fliegt mir folgende Exception um die Ohren:





> org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The prefix "p3p" for element "p3p:miscdata" is not bound.



Ich hab mich schon auf die Suche gemacht und herausgefunden, dass es mit dem Namespache zu tun hat. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Problem lösen kann?


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2008)

Der Namespace p3p muß zuerst im Dokument deklariert werden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namensraum_(XML)


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2008)

Kann ich den Parser dazu bringen, den Namespace einfach zu ingorieren?


----------

